# Richard Greenham



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 30, 2006)

Richard Greenham (c. 1535 - 1594), English Puritan, was a notable Elizabethan-era Puritan minister. Perhaps his most famous work is his _A large Treatise of the Sabboth_, but he wrote on many other subjects relating to practical divinity as found in his _Works_, including, for example, catechism, afflicted consciences, education and the practice of meditation.

For more on his life and works, it is worth reading the following:

_Richard Greenham: The Portrait of an Elizabethan Pastor_ by John H. Primus

_"Practical Divinity": The Works and Life of Revd Richard Greenham_ by Kenneth L. Parker and Eric J. Carlson

Also see discussion of him in J.I. Packer's _A Quest for Godliness: Puritan Vision of the Christian Life_.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 9, 2007)

_"Practical Divinity": The Works and Life of Revd Richard Greenham_ is available for as low as $10.19 at A1books.com.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 9, 2007)

From _A Profitable Treatise, Containing a Direction for the Reading and Understanding of the Holy Scriptures by Master Richard Grenham_:



> But that the reading of the Scriptures publicly in the Church of God, and privately by ourselves, is a special and ordinary means, if not to beget, yet to increase faith in us. It is likewise proved, Deut 6:6; Deut 11:18; Ps 1:2; John 5:39; Matt 14:15; Rom 15:14; 2 Pet 1:19; Neh 8:8; Acts 13:15; Acts 15:21. The manifold fruit which comes of the reading of the Scriptures proves the same.
> 
> Reading rather establisheth, than derogateth from preaching: for none can be profitable hearers of preaching, that have not been trained up in reading the Scriptures, or hearing them read.
> ...
> ...


----------



## crhoades (Mar 9, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> _"Practical Divinity": The Works and Life of Revd Richard Greenham_ is available for as low as $10.19 at A1books.com.


Got it for Christmas. If anyone is interested in Puritan casuistry, this is useful.


----------

